

Ask HN: Do you know about Cray OS? - DanBC

(http://chrisfenton.com/cos-recovery/)<p>This guy has built a replica Cray-1a.  He wants to run original (real) software, but is having trouble getting his machine to boot.<p>This is the kind of challenge that some people on HN should be able to help with.<p>(I have no connection to him.  I saw this on hack-a-day.  I think the replica is awesome.  And I really like people who keep obsolete software running.)
======
kls
click-able: <http://chrisfenton.com/cos-recovery/>

------
JoachimSchipper
Consider alt.folklore.computers, on Usenet.

